# Galahad's Stompa (need help/ideas on arms)



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

So I finally got my kits in and I went to work.

First thing's first, strip that butt ugly battlewagon kit down for parts!

I know those Imex chemical and power plant kit parts have been something of a trademark of mine since I discovered them, but I feel I've overused them, so I'm going to try and use them as little as possible this time out, banking on the wealth of bits in the wagon and stompa kits and my own stash to keep things interesting. That said, I'll use a couple when I think they're perfect (like the thing I used for the neck)

I love the kit, but I noticed some really shitty things. Namely that the head looks like crap, there's a chest mounted flamer that doesn't show up in the stats, oh...and 20 boyz are meant to deploy from a rhino side door located three inches up the back with a frelling ladder coming down off it...how the hell does THAT work? Deploy the whole mob within 2" of the ladder?

So I went to town on it, slapping on a wagon head like Morfang's (but I like mine better ), building a back porch on so I can have a decent deployment area, and just for the hell of it I gave him tank feet! I only had one set of rhino sides so I welded on the tracks from the battlewagon to give it some width.

But you'll notice from the way they're arranged that they do move back and fourth like regular stompa feet, so it still stomps, but it also rolls. Why? Because it's awesome and you know it. 










And you can see thanks to the upsized head and the addition of a neck of sorts that he's actually a fair sight bigger (and therefore objectively superior) than other stompas, making him about even with my warhound










You'll notice I haven't got any arms on it yet, and that's because I'm torn between BigMek and Klawstompa, so I'm thinking of making the arms removable and replaceable so I can switch out. The back porch should show the increased capacity of the klawstompa, but doesn't look out of place as a bigmek (I'm going to add some piping to the round holes, make it look like a big power plant in addition to a deployment hatch), and the cannon eye could be the Gaze of Mork, or it could be a Flamebelcha.

I just need to think of a suitable ramp for the back porch...it;s still high enough up that if I do a straight rampit would have to be huge. I'm thinking of an articulated ramp that'll be modeled folded up, maybe with a drawbridge chain assembly or some big chuddy hydraulics

I'm just not sure what to do about the arms.

The gun arm for the bigmek should be easy, all of the normal stompa guns can double as bigmek guns. Just assemble it as normal, really

Likewise, the klawstompa, I can use the chainsaw arm and maybe just add a pair of grippy claws to it so it looks like a normal tri-blade power klaw, with the chainsaw as the 'thumb' middle claw

But that still leaves one lifta-droppa and one klaw arm to build.

I'm thinking of basing the lifta droppa on a Tau Ion Cannon, but with a big cartooney looking horseshoe magnet on the end of the barrel. I just don't have a giant cartooney horseshoe magnet and I'm not sure how to build one.

I'm not sure about the other klaw arm though. I wish II had a big toy backhoe or something I could scavenge for parts.

So feedback and ideas are much appreciated


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

What about plain old fashioned worship?

You are an outstanding Mek, oh awesome one, no doubt about it. It is cool and hilarious and scary and utterly bastard groovy.

And so are you.

Love the ramshakle bits of Rhino just incorporated into the thing's arse, that's pretty amazing. Not sure how to take it further though. Rappelling lines maybe, or those emergency slides for crashed aeroplanes? What you have to realise is that the ladder wasn't there for getting out, it was for getting _in_. A drawbridge would be good, but why worry? Orks just jump. If they land on their heads, so what? It's not a vital hit location. As long as there's a carpet of Grotz to land on, everything will be fine.

If you dou have a drawbridge-like affair though, you could maybe treat the stompa like a seige tower...

:running off to orkyfy any buckets he can find cyclops:


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Like you mentioned Going with interchangable arms would be the way to go I think. Makes for more flexibility in the long run.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks, red!

I'll have to get some up close shots of the head and back porch. Can;t see it but I gouged the eye slit open a little more on the left side

The front of the porch is indeed a rhino top, it's what's left after I had to cut the track covers off for the feet, so I figured I'd put to to use.
What's cool is that they actually used part of the rhino top on the actual model, if you look you'll see there's a little vent looking dealie just like the one in the back corner of the rhino, but flipped ;-) I didn't notice what that was from til I stuck the porch on. The top and sides are mostly battlewagon decking, though I added a rhino side hatch to the top as well, I figure more access is better 

LOL, suddenly I have the sick idea of going for some sort of children;s slide for the back hatch, maybe stick a choppa boy on it with his arms in the air "Wheeeeeaaauggghh!"


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

from the pics it looks like switching the arms won't be a problem. Just making them would be?

I'm not great on orks but I was thinking if one weapon is the three finger klaw and another is a cannon with a grabbing looking thing on it why not have one "finger" be able to rotate so one way it's a chainsaw, the other it's a cannon aiming out instead.... It'd look proper orky but It'd be hard to get my idea up without drawings..... hope you understand what I'm on about....


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, there's the klawstompa, which has two giant claw arms and not much else, and there's the big mek stompa where one arm is loaded with guns, and the other is a big magnetic/gravity/whatever device that can pick up and hurl tanks. (The normal stompa has one chainsaw arm and one big gun cluster arm)

Trying to combine them would be interesting, but impractical, I think


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Maybe with the claw you're making make the chainsaw teeth removable? that way you can have a three pronged magnet with a little slot in it to add chainsaw teeth and bam..... I might be going way too impractical with it though.....


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The teeth are already moulded on, so that would be a bit awkward.

Maybe make it swap at the wrist or something though. Replace the claw with a magnet as needed. Would reduce the need to build a huge bulky lifta droppa if I just go for a relatively small one on the end of an arm.

Just need to figure out the other arm them


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad to see someone posting WIP pics of this beast(havent seen others but maybe i just missed'em). I think the battlewagon head does a lot for the overall look of the stompa. The other addition are also well done and orky. The tracks for feet make me thing of a stompa on roller skates, wich is pretty comical and totally fits orks.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

if youv still got the Deff Arsenal, then use it without a doubt.

not only does it look good, but it fits with both the Mek and the Klawstompa


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Update time, got the klaw and lifta-droppa arm sorted.

Just need to do the arsenal/other klaw, then it;s all down to sticking on detail bits

Here's da klaw









Nothing too daring, just added a couple of klaws to it.It's not glued in, but there's a magnet in the odd-shaped peg that connects the saw to the arm, and I didn't glue in the hose that connects it to the arm, but it hooks in and helps stabilize it nicely

Now the lifta-droppa. I figured I'd go for a big cartooney horseshoe magnet









Here's some detail shots









The magnet was fabricated from lasticard. Very sloppily, but hey it's orks. The power unit is a Tau Ion Cannon with some old cut up burst cannons for detail (finally had a use for them after I harvested the barrels for hydraulics on my DP dread). Guitar wire and plastic tubing for extra detail.

The mounting point is a front weapon mount fro a tau tank, it fitted perfectly around the heat sink in back of the ion cannon. GS was used to level it, form the odd shaped peg and give me a place to stick the magnet. A pin in back gives it some extra stability

Oh, and here's some close shots of the head and one of the back porch...still need to build a ramp for it...


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

how did you stick that kannon there? it looks alot better than some huge boxy turret on top of the battlewagon with some pweny gun on it. with my battlewagon i stuck a big shoota there and mounted the zapp gun on the grot turret, but this looks interesting for another one i have planned if you dont mind me Knikking it.

oh and excellent workt there, that back porch looks like it was moulded there apart from the plasticard.

also, the claw looks a bit puiny for something so big, maybe it just needs to be a bit thicker in the blades?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The kannon eye was easy, just cut off that little l-bracket visor dealie that is shading the little wondow there, then cut the barrel off the kannon and sick it on. I shaved a couple rivets off the bottom and side but it otherwise fit pretty much perfectly

As for the klaw, I'll add another layer of thick plasticard on the insides, and mayne throw in a piston or two


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that is quit easy. might have to do than on my next wagon.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Looking awesome Gal, so so Orky it's untrue.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Got the arms together. Now all I've left is the other shoulder plate, rigging up the various big shootas and going crazy with detail bits

Anyhow, here's the thing in big mek mode. It's a standard deff arsenal, so I'll spare you a lot of glory shots. Because it meeds the same amount of missiles in both modes I'm going to mount them on the shoulder plates or something so they'll be there regardless of what arms are on.










The arm fits rather snugly into the bracket wihtout pins or anything, so that made things simpler. The ammo bin is pinned on.

Now for the klawstompa









The arm is made mostly out of leg parts lol. The shoulder assembly is made from unused stompa toes (they fit into the shoulder bracket perfectly, so it just pops right in and stays in, no worries), while the bulk of the arm is made from the legs off an IMEX walker model I picked up that was too big to be a sentinel (The T-rex I think it was called), yeah I know, Imex parts but not the usual stuff I use ;-)

The klaw is made from the old BAttlefield Accessories junk. Anti-tank barricades and one of those cool round containers that I was loathe to part with, with styrene tubing hydraulics and a little sprue for reinforcement.










Now, before you tell me how impractical that klaw is, bear with me here...
The design is such that the klaw first *closes* then it punches into an enemy vehicle, then *opens*, ripping it apart in the process. That's why it doesn't look capable of grasping, and the outsides of the fingers are sharp but the insides are flat

Cunning or what? Also it was all I had to work with LOL


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

"Whoo! It's the giant bobble headed ork granny on roller skates carnival of death ride. Can I go on it mommy pleeease?!?.:mrgreen:"

Okay I had to go there. I love the look of it from the front the added spacing the chemical plant set does give it some extra height to add more details. It does look a little unbalanced maybe the side parts from the stompa head would work? Of course you may have plans for fixing it and I'm just jumping the gun. I like both arms that you made, I was going to suggest the necron monlith things for fingers but yours looks like it will work. The second arm reminds me of the machine from the Incredibles how it works in a similar manner. 

I think you may need to bulk up the shoulders on both sides especially when you add the second klaw and bulked out should pad would give it a less wimpy appearance.

I also really like the rhino hull on the back just detail that sucker out and you will have a nice looking rear end *wolf whistle*

Keep up the good work, now I have to go update my thread with my stompa.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Good stuff Galahad, damn good stuff. +rep for the orkanized wheelchair of doom


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

Love the arms all look good and very orky.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the tracks idea but I'm not big on the use of the rhino tracks. I was thinking of doing a big mek stompa using some shortened baneblade tracks and you just gave me a decent look at how cool a tracked stompa can be.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

morfangdakka said:


> "Whoo! It's the giant bobble headed ork granny on roller skates carnival of death ride. Can I go on it mommy pleeease?!?.:mrgreen:"
> 
> Okay I had to go there. I love the look of it from the front the added spacing the chemical plant set does give it some extra height to add more details. It does look a little unbalanced maybe the side parts from the stompa head would work? Of course you may have plans for fixing it and I'm just jumping the gun.


I've been thinking about it and the neck does need some thickening up. Maybe some added hydraulic rams or something to beef it out a little. Just not sure what else to do for it

Without the neck it just seems a little squat and all the lovely headlights get covered up.



> I like both arms that you made, I was going to suggest the necron monlith things for fingers but yours looks like it will work. The second arm reminds me of the machine from the Incredibles how it works in a similar manner.


LOL, hadn't thought of that, but I suppose it does.

I have to ask though, did you like the big cartooney horsshoe magnet?



> I think you may need to bulk up the shoulders on both sides especially when you add the second klaw and bulked out should pad would give it a less wimpy appearance.


I still need to add the right shoulder and its accompanying shoota emplacement. Hopefully sticking the rockets on the left shoulder will give it some needed bulk..



> I also really like the rhino hull on the back just detail that sucker out and you will have a nice looking rear end *wolf whistle*


Thanks. And yeah, I still need to come up with a ramp and sort out what to do with the round hatch ports



> Keep up the good work, now I have to go update my thread with my stompa.


Sweet, I'll go have a look.



Lord of Rebirth said:


> I like the tracks idea but I'm not big on the use of the rhino tracks. I was thinking of doing a big mek stompa using some shortened baneblade tracks and you just gave me a decent look at how cool a tracked stompa can be.


Thanks. Originally I had meant to have a pair of rhino tracks, if not whole rhino hulls as feet, but as it turned out I only had one set of tracks to spare, so I beefed them up with the tracks from the battlewagon kit. 

Baneblade tracks would work nicely, but it took soooooooo fucking long for my kits to show up that I just wanted to get the thing together lol. So I just pillaged my bits reserves rather than ordering out for any extra kits


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

That looks ace, Galahad! You know what would be really cool, though? On one of the arms, put a huge vacuum where it can suck up its victims, much like the shokk attack gun! It would be mad! And the Kannon eye is brilliant, can't wait to see the rest of the stompa!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Gal I am really digging your conversion here! The Battle wagon and the Stopa as one was a great idea! I really love the face you put together. I also love the Badonk-donk you gave that stompa of yours. Looks very cool! Have not seen anything like it yet.

Keep it up Gal looks superb!

+rep for sure.

Chaosftw


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks guys.

The suction hose is an interesting idea, but doesn't really fit with the armaments. One thing I was thinking of though was sticking a marine, or maybe an ork (his shoota, but the ork is too stubborn to let go) to the magnet.

I still need to do the rokkits, shoulder tower, the big shootas (I'm not happy with the ones included, they're not big enough, they look just like normal shootas, plus I need a removable TL big shoota for the klaw/normal stompa), add details and glyph poles, etc, and finish off the back porch.

I still need some proper ramp ideas, but for now I;ve packed it away until Monday. My weekend is about over, so I'll finish it later


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

very nice indeed. i'm not a big fan of the Stompa model, but you've managed to turn it into something pretty grand with the bigger orkier head. i'm not so sold on the arms. they are comparitively quite puney and i don't think they work so well. i know it sounds a little nit-picky, but i think the shapes the weapons make aren't quite right. the magnet could be more of a horse shoe and the chain sword on the claw doesn't quite work as a thumb.

sorry if it seems harsh, because it genuinely is a really nice model, but if i were going to spend that much time, effort and money on the piece, i'd want it to be absolutely immaculate.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I appreciate the critique, though some suggestions would help ;-)

The left arm is considerably more bulky than the right (and I haven't even added tubing and whatnot yet) and the right is pretty much unmodified from the GW model. I'm not sure what I can really do to bulk it out with all the hoses and rams in the way. I could try some armor plates on struts or something, but short of replacing it entirely, I'm really not sure what I can do to bulk it up. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

As for the shape of the magnet, do a google image search on horseshoe magnet and you'll find most of them don't actually look like horseshoes. Either straight U shapes, or they're pinched together in the front. Nether looked that aesthetically pleasing. Also, I suck pretty bad at freehanding, and after several attempts, that was the best shape I could get. Remember, it's as much an effigy to invoke the shape rough of a magnet as it is an actual magnet. Ork art is pretty crude, so my crude art skills don't detract too much from it ;-)

My main concern with the lifta-droppa is that it's very front heavy and is at a bit of an odd angle. I could build onto the back of it a bit, which might help the arm look a bit beefier, but I can't do much about the angle at this late stage without coming up with a way of remounting it.

As for the chainsaw claw, when I described it as a thumb I was giving kind of a rough description because I couldn't think of what the bottom beak on this lovely little monster is called...









But that's basically what I was going for. It's a set of chainsaw garden shears by black and decker. The bottom 'blade' basically just closes, forcing the branch into the chainsaw. Same deal with this setup. The klaws on bottom are just there to force objects into the chainsaw. Despite their rough sharpening job, they're not really there for cutting, they're just a bracket, really. Though I do need to thicken them a bit, maybe add a crossbeam or something to sell the 'bracketyness'


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

For the lifta-droppa arm I think you are pretty much dead on with it. The old mek boy stompas had a third arm that supported the horse shoe shaped magnet. You can even google pictures of epic stompas to see you did a good job on it. I would definately add some weight to the back to bulk up the arm to counter balance the fron end. Maybe even building up the shoulder will help. The chainsaw arm does need a bracket or brace or something between the two fingers.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

IF you can remove the legs maybe add a bit of weight inside the model? Might balance it out and won't have any external show... But I don't have the stompa kit so I don't know if that's even possible....


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks, Morf. I think I have just the thing for bracing the claw bracket, though it means a dip in the overtaxed Imex bin ;-) As for bulking up the back of the magnet, I'll have another sift through my bits, I might have smoe more tau parts that are suitable, and perhaps those big heavy pewter cargo bits from the old tornado kit, stuck back to back might make a good counterweight and add some detail.


It's just the magnet attachment that's off balance, Reeve, but thanks.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very Awesome Gal, you took an OK modell and made it look bad arse, all I have to know is how seep are your damn bits boxes, your the damn uncle scrooge of bits I swear.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Anything that looks remotely cool or usable I keep, even if it's little bits I clipped off of other bits. The ends of rhino smoke stacks, little tubey bits, flamer igniters etc. Anything that doesn't actually need to be inside a model to assmeble it, like the front bulkheads on predators and tau tanks.

That's to say nothing of bits I keep on sprue in huge ziploc bags.Those lovely accessory sprues with your top hatches and storm bolter, etc that come with SM tanks, a couple of hoarded DA/Ravenwing sprues, a couple command squads, all of which are there entirely for bits and not nessecarily meant to be assembled as intended, and whatever bits of tank that didn't get used in whatever monster project I last dealt with (those rhino sides have been sitting around since the Trihno)

And of course, a few boxes of soviet issue industrial scenery kits ;-)

nothing gets thrown away. Scraps of plasticard (ever since I started orks, I've been eating through the odd-shaped scraps from my warhound project), transparent colored plastic, long, straight bits of sprue without the knobbly bits, odd/interesting shapes of sprue, and a nice assortment of tubes and wire and whatnot.

Never throw anything away, ever


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

yea i have learnt that so many usefull things are usually something that has been cut off something else.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

Galahad said:


> I appreciate the critique, though some suggestions would help ;-)


i didn't want to sound like i was coming down on your conversion or talent as a converter, because i genuinely think it good. but if you really want my suggestions...



Galahad said:


> The left arm is considerably more bulky than the right (and I haven't even added tubing and whatnot yet) and the right is pretty much unmodified from the GW model.


i don't want to sound like a jerk, but i'm not convinced that the either arm is anything like bulky enough. they need to be a much larger to prevent the hull from seeming like a vast expanse of blank metal.

my personal inclination would be towards making new arms, with a basic shape formed from plasticard and then details added to the outside. i'd want the 'hands' to be able to naturally rest at just above the height of the skirt (and that's with the arms bent). that would imply the brutish physique of the Orks a lot better, and i can't imagine they'd want a Stompa to look more puny than a boy or even a Nob or Warboss.

in fact, having just draw a quick sketch, i think what would push you along that root very quickly would be shoulders:












Galahad said:


> As for the shape of the magnet, do a google image search on horseshoe magnet and you'll find most of them don't actually look like horseshoes. Either straight U shapes, or they're pinched together in the front.


that's exactly what i was getting at. your magnet splays apart, and i personally think it would look better if the ends were pinched in (like a tear drop with the point removed). that way it would look like you could point it directly at something, rather than giving the impression that its effects are spread out.

as an idea for making it more 'balanced', had you considered making some heavy looking copper coils to the back? that would give help with the theme of 'electro-magnet' and add some needed ballast.



Galahad said:


> But that's basically what I was going for. It's a set of chainsaw garden shears by black and decker. The bottom 'blade' basically just closes, forcing the branch into the chainsaw.


don't worry, that's what i thought you were going for, but the reason it looks off is because your chain saw is much longer than the claws that force stuff into it. the chainsaw should always be shorter than the claws, otherwise it would not work properly, would jam frequently and i think looks aesthetically awkward.

i like the 'splitter' arm. i think its a good idea. however, my question would be, what happens once a breach in something has been made? just splitting a hole in it is not quite enough. i think it would benefit from either something like a heavy flamer or an access tunnel (perhaps just for grotz or snotz). even if they had no effect in game, i think it would make the arm look a lot better.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

admiraldick said:


> i didn't want to sound like i was coming down on your conversion or talent as a converter, because i genuinely think it good. but if you really want my suggestions...


No worries. The main reason I'm posting an unfinished model is because I'm looking for ideas and suggestions. I'm not normally a WIP person.



> i don't want to sound like a jerk, but i'm not convinced that the either arm is anything like bulky enough. they need to be a much larger to prevent the hull from seeming like a vast expanse of blank metal.


Well, remember it's ork-tek rather than a cleanly finished Imperial walker, I think the skeletal work sells it more than plasticard boxes strung together (speaking of blank metal), and has a lot more character and detail.

I might take a joint off the right arm though, make it a little shorter and less spidery looking, though that'll require retooling the attachment for the weapons



> my personal inclination would be towards making new arms, with a basic shape formed from plasticard and then details added to the outside. i'd want the 'hands' to be able to naturally rest at just above the height of the skirt (and that's with the arms bent). that would imply the brutish physique of the Orks a lot better, and i can't imagine they'd want a Stompa to look more puny than a boy or even a Nob or Warboss.


I'm not a great fabricator, especially not freehand (you wouldn't believe what a pain it was getting that magnet to look as good as it does, and you didn't even like that  ). A set of more solid arms might look better (if someone else makes then :grin: ), but I'm not sure it would look as orky. Every stompa I've ever seen has had gun arms stuck to the side and klaw arms as skeletal jobbies, packed with exposed hydraulics.

Probably because orks aren't much better at fabrication than I am 

I'm going to see what I can do about modifying the arms before I try building completely different ones from the ground up. I might be able to keep the first segment of the second klaw, then build a new arm that comes down and attaches into the gun cluster to make the weapon arm more interesting, but I like the detailing and skeletonized nature of the current left klaw. I still have to add smoe more tubing and detail on, so I might squeeze on some plating. 

I think if I shorten the right arm and maybe add on some plating, and finish detailing the left they should be fine.



> that's exactly what i was getting at. your magnet splays apart, and i personally think it would look better if the ends were pinched in (like a tear drop with the point removed). that way it would look like you could point it directly at something, rather than giving the impression that its effects are spread out.


I guess it's an aesthetic difference of opinion. I hate the pinched front magnets. 

The way I figure it, the nubbin in the center is what's doing the real work. The horseshoe is a combination of decoration (ork psyche, you want a magnetic lifta, build something shaped like a magnet) and physical brace for when the tank comes slamming up into it. The wider stance gives it a more stable 'grip' when it grabs something. 

And yeah, when I picture my lifta-droppa working, I imagine it sucking a tank up onto the magnet, then cranking back with its arm and hurling it, shutting off the magnet at the end of the arc rather than using some kind of repulsor to lift and throw from a distance, so it needs the big, chunky stabilizers to brace it for when it picks something up. That's why it's on an articulated arm rather than jammed against the side like a gun cluster. 



> as an idea for making it more 'balanced', had you considered making some heavy looking copper coils to the back? that would give help with the theme of 'electro-magnet' and add some needed ballast.


Again, I'm limited to bits on hand, but I could make something similar. Problem is it's physically as well as visually unbalanced, so it does need some actual junk in the drunk to keep it stablein its current position. But I do have an idea... thick styrene tube cut into a pair of 'drums' capped with tau shield generator dishes (if I still have some) and then wrapped with copper wire. I've got tons of wires laying about. Stuck on the back end in a V shape (following the lines of the sticky-out-dealies on the Ion Cannon) with someguitarwire coming out the top and hooking into the bricky bit on the back of the ion cannon, like a big power generator. That could be good.




> don't worry, that's what i thought you were going for, but the reason it looks off is because your chain saw is much longer than the claws that force stuff into it. the chainsaw should always be shorter than the claws, otherwise it would not work properly, would jam frequently and i think looks aesthetically awkward.


In other words, it looks orky  Seriously, everything about ork tek is aesthetically awkward and looks like it would not work properly and be prone to jamming...in fact, it's not *supposed* to work properly. According to fluff it only works because orks believe it does. So having it look like they tried for a specific thing but didn't quite get it right actually makes it look more orkish, right? 

Ok, ok. I'll see about making the bottom jaw a little loger. Again, fabrication isn't my forte, I'm more of a bitz wizard



> i like the 'splitter' arm. i think its a good idea. however, my question would be, what happens once a breach in something has been made? just splitting a hole in it is not quite enough. i think it would benefit from either something like a heavy flamer or an access tunnel (perhaps just for grotz or snotz). even if they had no effect in game, i think it would make the arm look a lot better.


Two things to remember. The first being that when closed, it needs to have a narrow profile (ideally no wider than the 'fingers'), so adding anything to the middle of it would not only require a rebuild, but might be counter-productive to the concept. The second thing to remember is that when this arm is on, it's a Klawstompa, which breathes fire, *and* hurls the shredded carcass as a finishing move...so picture this...


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

that's kind of why i didn't offer much advice the first time round, just my opinion. i can see you've got something in mind, i just don't know whether i like it.

there are some parts of the new Ork range that i'm really not a fan of (the wartrucks for one), because rather than looking like something bodged together by an engineer with the wrong parts they look more like more like they are cheap props from a film like Barbed Wire. they look like normal pieces of kit precision built in a factory, with completely useless components stuck on the side that are supposed to look 'useful'. i agree that Orks are messy builders, but they would be utilitarian as well.

i've always preferred the shape and forms of the Gargants during 2nd Ed, the details of the Goblin City in Labyrinth and this stompa. i think they fit the bill much better.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That is a beautiful model.
That guy's also a lot more at home with raw fabrication than I am.
I guess what it boils down to is that I'm not skilled or emotionally invested enough to go for that level of radical design/rebuilding, even if it were the look I was going for. If I could build like that guy I wouldn't have bought the kit and modified it, I'd have built the whole thing from scratch 

Though it is heartening to see he appears to be addicted to the same IMEX chemical plant kits as I am :grin:

Don;t get me wrong though, I do appreciate your input and I'm probably going to incorporate some of your ideas, I'm just not much of a scratchbuilder


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ah yes, the mr potatoe head stompa.

gotta love that guy cause he sure did put alot of work into it, and it did turn out great.

now that i can see what type of claw it is supposed to look like/do, i really like the idea. it just needs a hole lot of flamey goodness.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I *LOVE* it. The magnet looks insane. I really want to work on my Stompa. Right now. Then buy another 4 or 5 and make them all unique!!! Why have magnetised arms when you can just have one for each combo?!?!?!!? :laugh::laugh::laugh: WAAAAAGH!!!!

That gives me an idea...a Noise Marine Stompa.......with HUGE speakers to amplify our response to stupid sonic weaponry :mrgreen:

And a SkimmerStompa, based on Revenent Titans.......a Stompa base, but with a Valk flying base or three, and a f*** off jump pack!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

hmm, maybe a few of those megaphones at the end of the barrel to amplify the noise that it makes. WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

isn't that almost exactly what a weirdboy tower does? which is what i think this is supposed to be.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Not exactly...Epic Wierdboy Towers were more like the old 2nd Ed battlewagon, with an armoured top, and a huge pillar in the middle, supposedly with a bunch of Madboyz inside, and multiple Wierdboyz (probably Warpheads acually) with the pillar shooting out a coruscating arc of energy indiscriminately. That one you linked looks stupid tbh. The speakers on mine would just be 'decorashun', no in-game effect. I am planning a WT though, made out of a Rhino.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

oh yeah, i can see how what i said didn't make much sense. i meant,



what i should have said said:


> isn't that like a 2nd Ed epic weird boy warp-tower and, coincidentally, do you think that this concept sketch is supposed to be for a new FW warp-tower (because that's what i thought when i looked at it)?


----------

